# Hello there...



## terrylee (Mar 23, 2017)

I am Terry from Thailand. I find this forum helpful in marriage recovery that I think I will get helpful advice from you guys to the problems in regard to marriage. Sometimes, if any, I would like to pay it forward by sharing some helpful informaton whenever I find something useful to marriage saving. I hope this could be a good place where people help each other. 

Thanks and bye for now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi terrylee!!!

You might want to start a thread about your marriage and any problems that you want to discuss in the General Relationship Discussion Forum. Hope to see you there!


----------



## ScottishGirl1998 (Dec 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Terry!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is a link to TerryLee's thread...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...no-sex-my-wife-10-months-now-please-help.html


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello terrylee.

I will give your thread a look.

Forgive me ahead of time for my sometimes brutal posts.

I mean well and hope to help.


----------

